# Looking for Eric Woolly



## billyt (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi dose any one know the whereabouts of Eric woolly he was second Steward on the MV HARPALYCUS she was a Harrison line of London boat.
we left Liverpool in 1966 after the seamen's strike.Did not know she was a tramper,after 3 months we had been around the world after 2 weeks in dry-dock in Japan we were of again. I left her in Vancouver so I would like to get in touch.

Billyt


----------

